# How do you teach UFO



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

How do you teach UFOs to a 7 years old? opened for suggestions.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

There is really nothing to teach.

You might say popular myths suggest the sightings but nothing has been 'officially' proven and made public knowledge.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Start with ET. And explain that we are not alone.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

We just say that it means Unidentified flying object. There are lots of things we haven't identified yet, someday, maybe we will.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

What a weird topic. 

Tell your kids whatever your beliefs are.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Depending on their age, Project Blue Book information might be interesting. Sightings that are unexplained, I know Discovery Channel or History (or both) have had programs on UFO's, Area 51, etc. Burmuda Triangle - all the unexplained.

Would at least get them thinking.

Angie


----------

